# Help!



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Gents & Ladies, I am deployed in Afghanistan and we have a bunch of lobster tails and steaks. Of course these things have been frozen for ... well who knows how long but I need help. I want to wrap the tails in bacon and make a good marinade for the steaks to soak in because the meat is pretty horrible on its own. What are your suggestions? Keep in mind, I have no way to cook other than a grill and we are using wood because we have no charcoal. Please help!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Olive Oil, salt and pepper. Any soy sauce around? Terriaki? Worschire sauce? Hell marinade them in Sprite or coke and then grill. Itilian dressing can cover up the taste of anything...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If the steaks are tough, mix up w/ some balsimic vinegar, soy sauce, and salt/pepper. you are probably limited on your flavorings I would assume. As fer lobster, lemon juice/soy sauce.

Thanks fer all you're doing over there brother!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I have olive oil, I am not sure about basalmic vinegar but I can look. I am not the cook so I don't know his inventory...my god he is clueless on grilling. So usually I marinade in some sort of juice and Worcestershire sauce because the steaks have been frozen for so long they are really tough. The lobster tails I just butterfly and they aren't actually that bad. We got a bunch of bacon on the air drop last night so I might wrap those bad boys in some bacon, let the steaks soak up in a marinade and call it a day! We just built a new grill out of two old fuel drums so we are excited to get to use it. Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Good luck getting the chow to specs. Probably be gourmet after eating MREs.

God bless you and all your brothers in arms, and thanks for your service to our country, pop a rag in the ass for me !!!!

Rick


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Amen. God bless you all


----------



## OBbamagal (Jun 27, 2012)

For shrimp, I have a wonderful marinade that is: 1/3 cup ketchup,1/3 cup beer,1/3 cup chili sauce, tblsp worcestershire, hot sauce & garlic to your taste. Marinade for at least 1 hr. Remove shrimp and then bring the sauce to a boil, remove from heat and use to baste over shrimp while grilling. Wonderful & easy and I am sure it would be great on the Lobster as well.

Thank you & yours for writing that blank check and fighting for us and our freedom. God bless you all!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

you could make a mean pot of chili or a lobster chowder outta those babys on the grill in a BAP !!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

This should help Soak steaks in the best acidic combo you have. Coke sprite ect. citrus even apple or orange juice works well. the acid tenderizes the meat. do that for bout 8 hours. now add what spices u have and let it sit another 4 hours. Slather the meat with plain ole yellow mustard and grill as you would a prime cut. nice n hot till the mustards gone. let it rest on da plate for 10 min and enjoy. dont worry you wont taste the mustard it just helps season and tenderize the meat more. If you want a crust just mix a bit of suger with your spice mix pull the steak off a bit early slam the grill to high cover the steaks with the suger mix and throw em on for like 1-2 min / side watch em then let em rest. God bless you and God bless America you are the buoy that our freedom ties off to.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions and thank you for your appreciation. The mechanics just put the finishing touches on the grill that they built out of two 55 gallon fuel drums. They cut them in half with a plasma cutter then tac-welded hinges and put them on a frame. One half of the grill actually holds a makeshift grill grate and the other side has a 1/4 inch steel plate that we are going to use as a searing station...lol. I have the steaks and lobsters thawing right now and I will start marinading manana. I will take all your suggestions and put them to good use. The T-Bones actually don't look that bad. I am going to butterfly the lobster tails and wrap the bacon around them then sear them on the searing station. I will try and take some pics for ya'll. Once again, thanks for all the replies.


----------

